# pharmacom sucks



## eazzy88 (May 1, 2018)

I am new here, but recently tried ordering from pharmacomstore.  steer clear of these f*cks. they took the money, then closed my account and refuse to respond to my emails. luckily I didn't place a large order with them.  
if anyone has a different experience with them I would love to hear it.  I hope they have someone on here monitoring their bad reviews because I would like to either get the money back or better yet the products...


----------



## Chillinlow (May 1, 2018)

I’m still wondering how they managed to get 500mg if test into a ml at that rate you only need one vial for cycle lmao


----------



## eazzy88 (May 1, 2018)

and yes it was the .ws (supposedly the legit site)


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 1, 2018)

If I had a negative exp I could care less about anyones positive exp....


----------



## German89 (Oct 13, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> I’m still wondering how they managed to get 500mg if test into a ml at that rate you only need one vial for cycle lmao



Never heard of t400? Lmao


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 13, 2018)

German89 said:


> Never heard of t400? Lmao



Why are Canadians so proud of it like they invented it lol


----------



## German89 (Oct 13, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Why are Canadians so proud of it like they invented it lol



Lmfaoooo. Ahaha.. is that so? Only canadians are proud of it, eh?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 13, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Why are Canadians so proud of it like they invented it lol


these are the guys that invented it....


----------



## German89 (Oct 13, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> these are the guys that invented it....



Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 13, 2018)

eazzy88 said:


> I am new here, but recently tried ordering from pharmacomstore.  steer clear of these f*cks. they took the money, then closed my account and refuse to respond to my emails. luckily I didn't place a large order with them.
> if anyone has a different experience with them I would love to hear it.  I hope they have someone on here monitoring their bad reviews because I would like to either get the money back or better yet the products...



I ordered from Pharmacom (basicstero dot ws) and all of my stuff came in about a month no problems. I haven’t used the gear because I’ve decided I’m still too young at the moment but It looks legit compared to other gear I’ve seen. Also ordered some cialis off of there and I do try that popped one of those mfers just to see what it was like and the cialis was definitely legit lol, I got all of my stuff though in about a months time and it looks legit. Sadly I can’t say 100% sure as of yet though because I haven’t ran the test e, D-bol, or PCT i ordered from there as of yet


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> I ordered from Pharmacom (basicstero dot ws) and all of my stuff came in about a month no problems. I haven’t used the gear because I’ve decided I’m still too young at the moment but It looks legit compared to other gear I’ve seen. Also ordered some cialis off of there and I do try that popped one of those mfers just to see what it was like and the cialis was definitely legit lol, I got all of my stuff though in about a months time and it looks legit. Sadly I can’t say 100% sure as of yet though because I haven’t ran the test e, D-bol, or PCT i ordered from there as of yet



No links dammit


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> No links dammit


My bad didn’t know just typing that out would link it to the website. Do I need to go back and edit out that part of the comment?


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 14, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> I ordered from Pharmacom (basicstero dot ws) and all of my stuff came in about a month no problems. I haven’t used the gear because I’ve decided I’m still too young at the moment but It looks legit compared to other gear I’ve seen. Also ordered some cialis off of there and I do try that popped one of those mfers just to see what it was like and the cialis was definitely legit lol, I got all of my stuff though in about a months time and it looks legit. Sadly I can’t say 100% sure as of yet though because I haven’t ran the test e, D-bol, or PCT i ordered from there as of yet




looks legit never used
gear but looks legit hmmmm what’s legit gear look like ?


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 14, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> looks legit never used
> gear but looks legit hmmmm what’s legit gear look like ?


The packaging that the stuff came in looks legit and the test E is goldenish like I’ve seen in other pictures of it. Just simply stating my opinion and experience even if it’s not much.


----------



## SkinnyGuy@TheGym (Oct 14, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> looks legit never used
> gear but looks legit hmmmm what’s legit gear look like ?



He better smell it just to be safe!


----------



## SkinnyGuy@TheGym (Oct 14, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> The packaging that the stuff came in looks legit and the test E is goldenish like I’ve seen in other pictures of it. Just simply stating my opinion and experience even if it’s not much.



I hope everything checks out! honestly! But word on the street its underdosed now I'm not personally bashing them there's just some rumors floating around on other forums ...


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 15, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> The packaging that the stuff came in looks legit and the test E is goldenish like I’ve seen in other pictures of it. Just simply stating my opinion and experience even if it’s not much.



I’m just warning you that packaging means nothing in this game, get labs, pin it, get labs again easy enough


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 15, 2018)

I forgot the name of the website that tests a bunch of popular steroid companies out there and from I remember the oils from pharmacom were good to go but orals were a bit underdosed. That was a couple years ago I think so you never know if they’re consistent.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 15, 2018)

As popular as pharmacon is be nice actually to see a trusted review with actual blood work


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 15, 2018)

German89 said:


> Never heard of t400? Lmao



I got some Test E 400 and it seems legit.  I read up on the history of it and basically it was developed in Mexico to allow it to be smuggled into the US easer.  Half the amount of space needed.  It was also a little cheaper to make than two bottles of Test E 200.  But 400 is about as much as most oils can hold and it still stay in suspension.  It is recommended that any of these higher dosed oils be cut with something lighter to reduce the pip.   I have found some brands to have a lot of PIP at these high doses so be aware you may save a few bucks but the pain might be worth it.


----------

